# Help me fight this algae [ more pictures added]



## master3z (15 May 2012)

i dont know what algae is this,, 
the algae was like this green in colour,i had 2x24W t5ho, on a 110x45x60cm tank,no co2,






then i added pressurized co2 and added more light,increase flow,,starting to dose potassium nitrate and magnesium sulphate and some potassium phosphate

the algae became more visible on my other plants as it is becoming brown hairy like as if my leaves have dirt on them,when you look closely it looks like in the picture below,, what is happening? should i remove the infected leaves?



what can i do to stop this algae... (it doesnt grow on new leaves)
can this be a form of BBA? i had bba


----------



## logi-cat (15 May 2012)

*Re: Help me fight this algae*

what the flow like in the tank?


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2012)

*Re: Help me fight this algae*

I would try reducing the lighting back to the 2x t5s and remove effected leaves. What lighting did you add?


----------



## sWozzAres (15 May 2012)

*Re: Help me fight this algae*

its not BBA, looks like staghorn but i've never seen green staghorn, well it's sort of blue/green under a microscope. Looks like you might have diatoms in the top picture.

How long has this tank been running? Can you provide more info?

Generally you want to remove algae as much as possible, the more youv'e got the more you'll get


----------



## master3z (15 May 2012)

*Re: Help me fight this algae*

I have 2 powerhead in the aquarium. i can see all plants moving in the water,i suppose my flow is good...

i have added 4x26W cfl 18W + 1 t8 30W


----------



## master3z (15 May 2012)

*Re: Help me fight this algae*

plus the 2 t5... 2 x24W

total wattage is around 150W ,its a 70Gal


----------



## master3z (15 May 2012)

*Re: Help me fight this algae*

mayB this photo can give a better idea ,,,i dont know if this is the same algae or another one though,,but the other one is same size as this one,around 1mm on the leaf of plants,,,









on some leaves they are green and on some they are ligh brown in colour


----------



## niru (16 May 2012)

Hi check out these sites for identification:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=905

-niru


----------



## master3z (16 May 2012)

it looks like Oedogonium or hair algae with very shot filaments...

but on some leaves it is brown ,,i dont know i have not seen any algae of this type like in the second picture at the top


----------



## ceg4048 (18 May 2012)

Hi,
   You should reduce your lighting intensity for now, as mentioned above, and you need to fix your CO2. Do multiple large water changes per week, remove infected leaves and make sure that your dropchecker is a lime green color before the lights come on.

Cheers,


----------

